# Word 2003 Menu Items very slow.



## jameldj (Feb 11, 2008)

Word 2003 loads fast and correctly. Opening a document works fine, but clicking on any Menu Item, e.g.: Format -> Paragraph takes for ever to display. Same for Tools, Insert, etc. 

My PC is based on: 
- OS: Windows xp Pro x64 bit
- MB: TYAN K8WE (S2895)
- Processors/CPU: 2xAMD Opteron 246
- Memory: 4,092 MB
- HD: WD Raptor

Help is greatly appreciated.
Jamel


----------



## dcraker (Jan 15, 2008)

Out of curiousity, you don't happen to have the menu animations turned on do you?

Tools-> Customize...-> Options tab
near the bottom it has Menu animation, default is (none)

I did play with this option in the past, and found that it took longer than normal to be able to get the menu to display. Then I put it back to (none) and it works like a charm.

If this doesn't help you, then I don't know of any other options.

David


----------



## jameldj (Feb 11, 2008)

David, thank you for your prompt answer. The animation is not turned on. I uninstalled Office2003 with its SP3. I reinstalled office alone. For now, it is working fine and fast on my PC. Is SP3 the cause? I don't know yet. Later, I will reinstall SP3 and see.

Jamel


----------



## dcraker (Jan 15, 2008)

huh, I was looking through the search engines, and it seems as if this question was basically already asked in this forum. Look at this thread, of course, I can't say for sure that this will help you, nor will I claim responsibility of the results. But it should give some ideas?

The other thing I noticed is that per your O/S and the other person, both of you are running "OS: xp Pro sp2 " Coincidence?


----------

